# Servicemen and hunters safety.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

What is your opinion on this? Do you think military members should have to take a hunters safety course (if they did not take its when they were younger like a lot did) I will reserve my opinion until others have posted. No, I am not in the armed forces.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Absolutely. If armed forces members don't then cops shouldn't either. If cops don't then people who grew up hunting and shooting shouldn't have to either, and so on, and so on. I have been around some sevice folks whom I would not trust next to me in the hunting field, but would in other situations.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am currently serving and the information that I have "learned" during my time in the military isn't even a drop in a bucket compared to what I have learned during hunter safety and from "firearm" role models in my life.

Having gone through weapons qual with some very firearms challenged individuals and having been muzzle swept by those same individuals with live munitions on numerous occasion I think is would be benificial for all service members to complete hunters safety.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

On the other side of the coin I have hunted with people that did take hunters safety and I would never hunt with again............


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> On the other side of the coin I have hunted with people that did take hunters safety and I would never hunt with again............


I would guess most of us have!


----------



## beaniej266 (Feb 1, 2011)

I am active duty Army, in a combat arms branch with 2 years in Iraq and there are definately some people that I DO NOT trust with weapons serving in the Army. Actually, I don't trust anyone with a weapon until I see that they are proficiently trained with it. I do think they should have to take a hunter safety course, but that does not make you a safe hunter either. I choose my hunting partners very carefully, as I have three labs that live to hunt and I take their safety very seriously.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Not all service men handle rifles on a daily basis, even if they have gone through basic, that may have been the only time in their life they came into contact with a firearm, the rest of the time they are grease monkeys, or doing laundry, it doesnt hurt to give them antoher opertunity to learn something.


----------



## carball (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, I think so...


----------



## berger6542 (Aug 1, 2011)

helicopter ride nyc - new york helicopter tours - life experience degree


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I think they should. Even if you carry a rifle every day you are in it is not hunting. Bad habits are everywhere. Hunters safety brings up a lot of information that is not normally thought about.

Chuck Norris qualified with a top speed of 324 mph at the Daytona 500, without a car.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

After teaching hunter safety for six years, I've come to the conclusion that not only should EVERYONE take it before hunting, but there ought to be a refresher course required every so often. I'm sure that would rile some people up, but take a kid who learned hunter safety at 12 and see how he's doing 10 years later. Sometimes they're fine, but other times they aren't. That, and hunting safety has changed a lot since even I took it. There is a lot more emphasis on conservation and hunting practice, along with all the safety aspects. Heck, I'd take a course every year if they offered different subjects. I had more fun teaching it than anything...wish I had time to do it again!


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Forty years ago I first got certified as a hunter safety instructor. I no longer teach. I did serve as a hunter safety/firearms safety instructor in 3 states.

I have no military background, but assume that enlisted personnel learn the fundamentals of firearm safety. I would guess this to be at least equal to the "safety" aspect taught during a normal 40 hour "hunter safety" course. As to whether that should exempt veterans from the needs to have a hunter safety certificate.....that's a political decision.

From my experience in teaching, I did note a big plus in class learning whenever an "adult" was enrolled in the course. This was because:
1. Kids saw that "firearm safety" was not just for kids.
2. Adults "led by example" in showing that one can learn at any age.
3. A youngster attending with their parent seemed to be more attentive, and appreciated having that parent share the learning experience with them.

I would encourage any veteran to attend a hunter safety course. Not so much for their own "need" (although they might be surprised to see what they learn about conservation), but to provide a role model for the young attendees. The level of respect and regard for our veterans today can be a real positive influence on our young hunters.


----------

